
Show HN: I built a feed of engineering blogs from top tech companies - iillexial
https://devblogs.co
======
cdiamand
Another blog to consider:
[https://technology.riotgames.com/](https://technology.riotgames.com/)

They've got some pretty great articles detailing how they handle the immense
scale of League of Legends.

~~~
1nikoalvin1
Yes, I enjoy this blog as well

------
iillexial
Hey HN! I've already post it some time ago. Since then we got some changes and
more blogs added. I'm looking forward to hear feedback from you and
suggestions of what you would like to see here. Also, I was thinking about
building an email newsletter, and wanted to hear your opinion on that as well.

Thanks!

------
byteshock
Awesome website. I love reading engineering blogs from tech companies. Gives
valuable insight to how they handle problems.

Could you consider adding Stripe and Cloudflare?

~~~
iillexial
Thanks. Sure, will check those blogs.

------
RikNieu
Very cool! I'm working on something similar in my sparetime. Good to see
there's still interest in this kind of thing

------
WheelsAtLarge
Nice. I find this kind of information very useful. I would add action images
not just logos to the posts. It gets people's attention.

I'm in the process of learning how a site like yours is put together. Would it
be possible for you to share how you put it all together. We would all find it
very useful, if you did.

~~~
iillexial
Thanks! Currently it's a simple cron job that runs over a list of RSS feeds
and saves posts to a database.

~~~
djvu97
Can you create an rss for it??

------
matlin
This is sweet. Would you be able to add Figma's? They have some really good
write-ups as well

~~~
laluser
Dropbox tech blog has great content as well!

------
mindhash
Please add email subscribe. I would like to stay updated

------
qwert12345887
Is it possible to add tags/categories, filter by date?

~~~
iillexial
Yes, definitely. It's in our task list. Hope to get it done in a few weeks.

~~~
qwert12345887
How do you build a list of tags or categories?

From the text?

It seems few blogs have some tags on their posts. Does any one know ways you
can have similar words be read as single category? ex: machine learnings vs ml

------
yadco
Does it have a RSS feed?

~~~
iillexial
Not yet, but I will add it soon.

